# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## leanneke57

hallo allemaal,
mijn naam is anneke en ben 59 jaar jong heb een man en een klein hondje 
twee dochters en 1 kleindochter vab 4 jaar
zie ik niet erg veel want we wonen te ver uit elkaar
zelf heb ik een spierziekte in mijn R been maar ik red mij prima
hoop dat ik hier een hoop wijs kan worden van het forum
en zeker van hoe kan ik afvallen 
zo dat was het een beetje van mij :Smile:

----------


## Raimun

> hallo allemaal,
> mijn naam is anneke en ben 59 jaar jong heb een man en een klein hondje 
> twee dochters en 1 kleindochter vab 4 jaar
> zie ik niet erg veel want we wonen te ver uit elkaar
> zelf heb ik een spierziekte in mijn R been maar ik red mij prima
> hoop dat ik hier een hoop wijs kan worden van het forum
> en zeker van hoe kan ik afvallen 
> zo dat was het een beetje van mij


Hallo leanneke57...
Heb me altijd al afgevraagd wat die nrs achter de namen betekenen !! 
Jaren zijn het blijkbaar niet ...jij bent 59 schrijf je ! 
Kilo's ook niet ..van die 57 hoef je niet veel kwijt hé .;er zijn er hier die zelfs 3cijfers achter hun naam hebben !!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Jouw spierziekte da's minder hé ..soms storend denk ik ..beperkt je ..
je hebt wel ermee leren leven !! ..dat is al zéér belangrijk !!  :Cool: 
Wijsheid !! is hier in overvloed te vinden !!  :Confused: 
Soms wel even zoeken !! ..maar dat lukt je na 'n tijdje wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Als het niet altijd even serieus hoeft te zijn ..;zoek je maar in de " ontspanningskletshoek " ..soms ook "kletskoek " ...
'n mens moet ook eens kunnen lachen hé !! .het leven is al serieus genoeg  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Welkom hier ...
Raimun

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Leanneke57,

Welkom op deze site. 
Fijn dat je goed met je ziekte om kunt gaan, dat scheelt heel veel.
Je vind hier inderdaad van alles aan informatie. En net wat Raimun zegt, de ontspanningssite is ook de moeite waard om te bekijken. Lekker van je af kunnen kletsen.
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------


## leanneke57

dank jullie wel voor het welkomswoord
ga zeker op het forum zoeken en ontspanning is heel erg belangrijk
ik zeg altijd geniet van elke dag want het leven is maar kort

----------

